# Nick Brandt-Sorenson popped, anyone?



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Socal scene baby!

L.A. cyclist admits to supplying performance-enhancing drugs to pro and amateur athletes - LA Times

If you do a search on here, you'll see these posts from 2008:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pr...-sorenson-sea-otter-pro-road-race-128842.html

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cyclocross/brandt-sorenson-what-114348.html 

all the socal "bro pros" are on dope these days, it seems. If you ain't on it, you ain't cool lol

btw he also has a "luxury" clothing line
BRANDT-SORENSON
who he trying to sucker with these prices??


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, that's bad. But he's not the worst in socal. 

IMO, the worst masters team is Surf City (aside from Charon). Surf City welcomes dirty ex-pros with open arms. And their manager is a nasty, vindictive SOB - he protects riders who try to start fights after races. And it's pretty well known that they will crash a person out who takes a stand against them.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I've ridden with Charon a couple times a couple years back, and I recall giving a sh*t for the rest of his teammates, because they all had too many "I did this, I did that" racing stories. His friend Bahati is a cool guy though.

Thing about this guy Nick is he not only a user, but a distributor too. Homeboy knows what he's doing. Hard to stay positive if you're racing masters clean these days.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> Hard to stay positive if you're racing masters clean these days.


I can still think of a few from my local hammerfests who are still racing. Maybe they have heeded the warning signs. If I see them crying as withdrawal symptoms on my group rides I think I won't be able to hold myself back from laughing.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Masters isn't any dirtier now that in 2000-2010, and maybe less with the looming crack down on anti-aging clinics. You race Masters because the fields are safer, not because you think they are cleaner.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been racing both masters and elites. 

I am on a team with mostly masters guys. We live in the same area and get to train together. We all have jobs and our schedules work. Even though we are not winning all the time we are more competitive against grown men than we are against the P1/2s who may not have jobs and can just train all day while living with their folks. And like Coolhand says, it's not like these P1/2s are particularly clean. 

Very few of my teammates want to hang out for the P1/2 crit at the end of the day. And when I do, sometimes I have already blown my wad. I just jump in that crit for leg speed and fitness. If the field has more than 40 or 50 riders, I will be lucky to get top ten. 

But if I were on a team with a bunch of 25 year old P1/2s, I would probably just race the P1/2s.

When a masters guy races 45+ 1/2/3, 35+ 1/2/3, and P1/2 crits all on the same day -- and is in every break and contests the finish, I get a little suspicious.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Coolhand said:


> Masters isn't any dirtier now that in 2000-2010, and maybe less with the looming crack down on anti-aging clinics. You race Masters because the fields are safer, not because you think they are cleaner.


the bright side of the B-Sorenson's positive is that it came from an out of competition test so USAC/USADA appears to be starting to take the problem a bit more seriously. It was ridiculous that guys like Meeker, another masters who got popped a few years ago, had never been tested despite winning dozens of state/national championships. Pretty sure some of the Surf City guys are on USADA's radar. About time masters fees, which are a large % of USAC, went to anti-doping in masters.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Coolhand said:


> Masters isn't any dirtier now that in 2000-2010, and maybe less with the looming crack down on anti-aging clinics. You race Masters because the fields are safer, not because you think they are cleaner.


I'm not so sure about how effective the crack down or looming crack down is going to be. Nowadays, you can get stuff online. I know that if I wanted to get steroids or HGH, I can get it pretty easy from the muscle bros at the gym, they talk openly about it. As for EPO, I haven't heard them talked about it, but that's because the muscleheads aren't interested in EPO, not because they can't get them easily if they wanted to. In addition, a 2-hr drive to Mexico can get anything here


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

stevesbike said:


> Pretty sure some of the Surf City guys are on USADA's radar.


Let's hope so. 

Surf City's convicted doper and witness intimidator Kayle LeoGrande won the overall and sprinter's jersey last weekend: https://www.facebook.com/Teamsurfci...096663213454/1134042026618908/?type=3&theater


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> Let's hope so.
> 
> Surf City's convicted doper and witness intimidator Kayle LeoGrande won the overall and sprinter's jersey last weekend: https://www.facebook.com/Teamsurfci...096663213454/1134042026618908/?type=3&theater


LeoGrande shouldn't take the blame for a generations of masters doping!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I hear the clothes are good. The guy disgusts me so much there's no way I'm buying his clothing.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

il sogno said:


> I hear the clothes are good. The guy disgusts me so much there's no way I'm buying his clothing.


When you charge $400 for underwear, they better be good.


----------

